# ABB drive refurbishing?



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Does ABB have any factory refurbishing service of any sort for their VFDs? The fish plant customer I have has a small pile of drives that have burnt up for varying reasons (mostly involving taking steam baths when their exhaust system fails :whistling2 and they asked me to look into this.

The ABB website is a convoluted mess and is hard to glean information from. Does anyone (coughJRAEFcough) have any information sources they would be inclined to share?

- Eric


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

How much are you buying these drives for ? average


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

dronai said:


> How much are you buying these drives for ? average


They bought most of them.

Most of them are smaller drives; mostly ACS 310s, 350s (now 355s), a few 550s, nothing really bigger than 10 hp. I guess for an average, a 5 hp 480 volt ACS 355 with the open frame style (going in a cabinet) would be maybe $500, give or take.

They've got a couple big ol' 150 hp (or thereabouts) drives for their ammonia compressors but those have been running in tip-top shape.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

That Fish plant sure is a good account for you guys


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

dronai said:


> That Fish plant sure is a good account for you guys


****in A

I like working there. It's 3 minutes from my house :laughing:

Well actually I'm moving this weekend so it'll be more like 23 minutes from my new house


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

The drives 10hp and under probably are not worth repairing. But if you want to call someone for a quote check out these folks I used to work for, mic-mic.net. I stopped by there a couple weeks ago and the CEO told me they still are not sure if they are going to be a warranty repair shop for ABB. They were a shop for Baldor before ABB acquired Baldor.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i would not pay more than a few bucks for defectives 5 hp drives, if the main ic is bad it will cost almost as much as a new drive to repair it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

oliquir said:


> i would not pay more than a few bucks for defectives 5 hp drives, if the main ic is bad it will cost almost as much as a new drive to repair it.


:thumbsup: That's what I needed to know. Thanks!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree that under 10HP is not likely to be worth repairing, especially the little 310s and 350s, but the 550s might. Call Taurus Controls in Tualatin, they are the authorized repair center for ABB (and just about everyone else), they'll just tell you up front if it's worth it. I think they charge $100-150 to evaluate it, that's why the cheap ones are not worth it to even start.

http://www.tauruspower.com/drive.html


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

You might call Platt as well, since they are an ABB supplier


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Does ABB have any factory refurbishing service of any sort for their VFDs? The fish plant customer I have has a small pile of drives that have burnt up for varying reasons (mostly involving taking steam baths when their exhaust system fails :whistling2 and they asked me to look into this.
> 
> The ABB website is a convoluted mess and is hard to glean information from. Does anyone (coughJRAEFcough) have any information sources they would be inclined to share?
> 
> - Eric


If its due to electrical misuse, the damage would be in power electronics side and maybe worth repairing, but when it comes to water damage in dirty environment... good chance you've got all sorts of corrosion damage to control parts too. I would not trust controls that sustained water damage. They'd be looking at potential wild goose chase involving some phantom problems.


----------

